# All NBA Ugly team



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I saw this in another message board site


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Wheres Tyrone Hill?


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I couldn't find his pic on NBA.com


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

wheres shaq's toe?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

As good of a person as Popeye Jones is, he spearheads this group. Cassell also is a lock, considering he looks like an alien. I think Tyronne Hill should get a serious look too. But from what I've heard from my female friends, Artest, Amare, and Lebron are attractive. Now if you're compiling an all-time team, don't leave Cadillac Anderson off. That was one ugly suma*****.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Give Gheorge Muresean a look too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

You beat me to it Charlotte_________.

Mine, out of players you didn't use popeyejones54


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

add Jake Tsakalidis.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Where's Stojko Vrankovic use to play for the Clips in 98 looked exactly like Mr.Bean


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Here a pic of Vrankovic


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

he looks like a monkey


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)




----------



## R-Allen (Aug 16, 2003)

don't forget maciej lampe


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> But from what I've heard from my female friends, Artest, Amare, and Lebron are attractive.


no, they're not.

we should make an all-nba fine as hell team too.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

C : Tyson Chandler
PF: Chris Webber
SF: Wally Sczerbiak
SG: Ray Allen
PG: Penny Hardaway

And what's so bad about Lebron and Amare? Those might not be good pictures in their NBA profiles but if you are calling those two ugly already then there are many many ugly players.


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> C : Tyson Chandler
> PF: Chris Webber
> SF: Wally Sczerbiak
> ...


None of these guys are all that ugly in comparison to some other freaks in this league.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Reggie Miller? I'm surprised he can run with his ears flopping.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> C : Tyson Chandler
> PF: Chris Webber
> SF: Wally Sczerbiak
> ...


Im not sure of the status, but didn't Webber date Tyra Banks? I doubt Tyra would date him if he was ugly, same goes for Penny, Ray and Wally, there not even in the same boat as the likes of Cassel, Popeye, and Ty Hill.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Reggie Miller? I'm surprised he can run with his ears flopping.


He reminds me of the dude off Star Trek


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Obviously that list was supposed to be the opposite like suggested.

All NBA Good looking team.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Mengke Bateer


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> C : Tyson Chandler
> PF: Chris Webber
> SF: Wally Sczerbiak
> ...


chandler and webber are good looking.



> And what's so bad about Lebron and Amare? Those might not be good pictures in their NBA profiles but if you are calling those two ugly already then there are many many ugly players.


i never said they were ugly. i just said they're not attractive.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

TMac isnt the most pleasant thing to look at

He has a nose like scottie.. and a lazy eye..

also his homeboy mike miller... hes got a whack grill








once he smiles ..  i dont think they have dentist in the dakotas


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson is a good lookin kid..
hopefully the acne has cleared up
but his taste in sweaters..well..


----------



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> C : Tyson Chandler
> PF: Chris Webber
> SF: Wally Sczerbiak
> ...


Dude, you must be an ugly guy who hates on better looking people. I am no chick but all those guys listed would put Amare to shame if they entered a bar full of women.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LakerMania</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, you must be an ugly guy who hates on better looking people. I am no chick but all those guys listed would put Amare to shame if they entered a bar full of women.


He already said that's the good looking team. Before you bash him, you should brush up on your reading skills.


----------



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> He already said that's the good looking team. Before you bash him, you should brush up on your reading skills.


It's has nothing to do with reading skills. I saw his post and like the other members who thought this was his ugly list, hit the quote button immedietely without scrolling down.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

As much as I love Yao...

Where the hell is Yao! he's one ugly dude!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LakerMania</b>!
> 
> 
> It's has nothing to do with reading skills. I saw his post and like the other members who thought this was his ugly list, hit the quote button immedietely without scrolling down.


And if you read the post before mine your smarts should have told you what it was.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Earl "The Head" Watson










Stephen "Look at the beak on that guy" Jackson










Adonal "If you went to Colgate, why does your smile look like that?" Foyle 










Jake "Me eat rock" Tsakalidis










Ratko "Honk if you're horny" Varda











In my opinion anyways..


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Vlade Divac definately looks like he should be in the Russian Mafia.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lol^^^ the last 4 u put were hilarious


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Has anyone ever noticed that the majority of very good players are usually attractive?

Jordan, Kobe, Iverson, Webber, Allen were probaly 5 of the best looking guys in the league along with being some of its best players

Perhaps they have added confidence......


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

where is peja stojackovic, zydrunas ilgaukas, jerome williams, 
mike bibby looks like a bobble head, matt bonner, chris kaman,
All ugly team is 
sam cassells- he is there for life
popeye jones
tyrone hill

sidenote: anyone see the picture of collison on the nba.com frontpage he looks so damn pale


----------



## XStitchesX (Jun 8, 2003)

Both Sam Cassell and Tyrone Hill are gonna look more horrfying when they get older then right now oh crap! that was a bad though.


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

i always thought larry bird was pretty ugly


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Earl "The Head" Watson
> 
> 
> ...


lol, u gotta give him some props! :rotf:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XStitchesX</b>!
> Both Sam Cassell and Tyrone Hill are gonna look more horrfying when they get older then right now oh crap! that was a bad though.


They should make Cassell the advanced scout. He should know how to spot ugly because he sees it every day in the mirror. Hill should be the owner because those guys rarely ever attend games. The less we see of him the better. 

* I know that was mean but I'm just having some fun.


----------



## XStitchesX (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> They should make Cassell the advanced scout. He should know how to spot ugly because he sees it every day in the mirror. Hill should be the owner because those guys rarely ever attend games. The less we see of him the better.
> ...


also true but hey if other can do it I am sure they don't mind being look at funny before the mother ship comes and takes them home


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> They should make Cassell the advanced scout. He should know how to spot ugly because he sees it every day in the mirror. Hill should be the owner because those guys rarely ever attend games. The less we see of him the better.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

He may well be one of my favorite players, but Eric Williams is one ugly dude.


----------



## bobby62914 (Sep 29, 2003)

Could Carlos Terry be the honorary champion of this team?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

jerome beasley











zaur pachulia


Both 2nd rounders in 2003, both freakish


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dalibor Bagaric.

He looks like a thumb. Or a ****. Take your pick.










You can't tell me he doesn't look like a **** in that picture.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't tell me he doesn't look like a **** in that picture.


no he doesnt look like a star, he looks more like a benchwarmer.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

you guys should see Yao's new 'stash... saw him last night on NBA tv in those Asian Championship games... looks like a rat died and curled up under his nose...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

lmao Sovereignz
5 star for you


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> no he doesnt look like a star, he looks more like a benchwarmer.


Well, I didn't say star, but the board censored me.

I'll give you a hint. The word started with a "c"...

Anymore and I'll get edited.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Word on the street is Cassell and Iverson will be starring in the E.T. remake. 










Marbury has a pension for making himself look rediculous.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> no, they're not.
> ...


First you people are poitning out "ugly" men, now he wants to point out "fine" ones? AH!

Relax...Bizzy is female. TB#1


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Man i cant believe no one mentioned Knny Thomas....hes the ugliest dude in the nba


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jayisthebest88</b>!
> Man i cant believe no one mentioned Knny Thomas....hes the ugliest dude in the nba


You may be right. Check out how the Bucks are trying to cover his face. Even Cassell can't take it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

My bad that's Kurt Thomas. I just thought we didn't match our quota for Knicks. You need to have atleast 3-4 Knicks on the NBA All Ugly Team.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Silent But Deadly</b>!
> 
> First you people are poitning out "ugly" men, now he wants to point out "fine" ones? AH!


"He" is not a he. BizzyRipsta is female, just so you know...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Jerome williams has one of the most messed up grills in the league.. ud think hed fix those teeth


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

How about some simple ugly?

Ostertag
Madsen

Alien: Ham

The grill doesn't matter much. 

A drunken Nash could make it.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> Marbury has a pension for making himself look rediculous.


I think the word you were looking for is "penchant"


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Gee, thanks.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

DIKEMBE MUTOMBO


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Patrick Ewing could probably make the list too.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Gee, thanks.


Talk about sensitive!


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

How about Michael Ruffin:eek


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Patrick Ewing could probably make the list too.


The Knicks used to have a monopoly on ugliness back in the day. Patrick Ewing, Anthony Mason, Charles Oakley, Herb Williams, Derek Harper...the list goes on and on. You know you have an ugly team when a 50 year old coach is the best looking person on the team. They've cleaned up their act a little recently with guys like Houston and Eisley but Chaney is still better looking than some of their players. The legacy continues I guess.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> The Knicks used to have a monopoly on ugliness back in the day. Patrick Ewing, Anthony Mason, Charles Oakley, Herb Williams, Derek Harper...the list goes on and on. You know you have an ugly team when a 50 year old coach is the best looking person on the team. They've cleaned up their act a little recently with guys like Houston and Eisley but Chaney is still better looking than some of their players. The legacy continues I guess.


don't forget larry johnson on the knicks all ugly team


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pavlo11</b>!
> How about Michael Ruffin:eek


damn that guy looks like a young sam cassell


----------



## Vega$$ainT (Oct 3, 2003)

This dude isn't in the nba yet, but he is just pure ugly.

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/haseung-jin.asp

eric


----------



## XStitchesX (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vega$$ainT</b>!
> This dude isn't in the nba yet, but he is just pure ugly.
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/haseung-jin.asp
> ...


OMG!! thats is the ugliet human being since Sam Cassell and Tyrone Hill invaded the league...Good Lord



















could they be twins?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ugliset player in the world


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> You may be right. Check out how the Bucks are trying to cover his face. Even Cassell can't take it.


Man, you have 4 of the ugliest dudes to ever play in the NBA in once picture, how did you do that?

:rotf:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> C : Tyson Chandler
> PF: Chris Webber
> SF: Wally Sczerbiak
> ...


I agree with you for the most part on the all NBA Good Looking Team. The only thing I might change is I might have put Allen Iverson for SG and Steve Francis for PG.

LeBron and Amare definitely aren't ugly, i think they're kinda cute..no where as good looking as 5 guys you have listed, but they're attractive.

Bibby isn't ugly either. He's attractive on TV and in pictures and even better looking in "real" life.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I think the fact Kerry Kittles has only been mentioned once is a crime! Ditto with Robert "the fatmuthafkaofatractor" Traylor, he has more fat in his neck than Shawn Bradley has in his whole body. 

Mind you, Shawn Bradley has to be one of the only players above 7'3' that dosnt look like a complete mongol. Sure he is built like a parking meter, but he looks like an average dude, fascial features wise.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with you for the most part on the all NBA Good Looking Team. The only thing I might change is I might have put Allen Iverson for SG and Steve Francis for PG.
> ...


If you girls think their kinda cute I must be pretty damn hot.  

Anyways, Bibby isn't ugly but how can a guy who talks like kermit the frog be "attractive"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> If you girls think their kinda cute I must be pretty damn hot.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Anyways, Bibby isn't ugly but how can a guy who talks like kermit
> the frog be "attractive"


He also gives himself a manicure during games.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

well at least he's keeping them clipped instead of clawing people..what does that have to do with anything?

you're right about the kermit voice thing though..he should just keep quiet and sit there and look pretty


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> Ratko "Honk if you're horny" Varda
> 
> ...


llllllllllmmaoooooo........


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> well at least he's keeping them clipped instead of clawing people..what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> you're right about the kermit voice thing though..he should just keep quiet and sit there and look pretty


I didn't say nothing about the nail thing, i'm just as guilty as Bibby the frog.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Hidayet Turkoglu of course.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Has anyone got any more, they are funny. Ha-Seung Jin is usliest person in the world.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

All-Time NBA All-Ugly Team:


PG -









SG -









SF -









PF -









C -










guess who that SG is.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Out of all my years, I haven't seen anybody quite as ugly as Michael Ruffin. I wonder what happened, I think he's got a bad case of Sam-Cassellitis. He looks like the inside of my girlfriends crack. He looks like the mascot for the Iowa State Cyclones.  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Great to see my thread bumped back again  
That SG is Kerry Kittles I think since his number is 30 and he is one ugly dude.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Oliver Miller (wide load):










Primoz Prezec (going for the smacked in the face with a shovel look)l:










Bruno Sundov:










Brian Cardinal (Thaats naasty):










Darko Milicic (the guy has serious hair problems among other things):










Ronny Seikly:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

STOP LOOKING AT MEN.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

Kenny "im freaking ugly" Thomas


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> All-Time NBA All-Ugly Team:
> 
> 
> ...



Yao Ming isnt ugly


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> SG -
> 
> ...


The guy who is being generalized as a guy who would lose in a physical fight, especially against Tim Thomas.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ervin Johnson looks like a horse.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> All-Time NBA All-Ugly Team:
> PF -


*gasps* Seriously, that was scary.

I don't find Bird and Darko ugly though.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Ervin Johnson looks like a horse.


LOL


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> As good of a person as Popeye Jones is, he spearheads this group. Cassell also is a lock, considering he looks like an alien. I think Tyronne Hill should get a serious look too. But from what I've heard from my female friends, Artest, Amare, and Lebron are attractive. Now if you're compiling an all-time team, don't leave Cadillac Anderson off. That was one ugly suma*****.


the only reason they're attractive is their fat contracts and pimped out rides


----------



## davis (May 9, 2004)

I thought guys don't judge other guys looks.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

true davis

but if you wanna do an all ugly team, i say we do a bbb.net all ugly posters 1st, 2nd, and 3rd team... i seen more than enough pics to fill a whole conference


----------



## Staf (Apr 23, 2004)

I am surprised that nobody has mentioned Antoine Walker. He is the definition of ugly.

Round smiley head + Bricking 3-pointers + Shimmy dance = I want to punch him in the face!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>davis</b>!
> I thought guys don't judge other guys looks.


you don't have to be gay to judge ugly.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know how many times I have to stress this, Michael Ruffin is one ugly dude. He looks like a mix between the Kansas Jayhawk and Sam Cassell.:laugh:


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bron_Melo_ROY</b>!
> I don't know how many times I have to stress this, Michael Ruffin is one ugly dude. He looks like a mix between the Kansas Jayhawk and Sam Cassell.:laugh:


:rotf:


----------



## cherokeejack (Jun 29, 2003)

Larry Bird was incredibly goofy looking with his perm mullet and moustache- I'd actually put a lot of the guys mentioned in the goofy looking category rather than saying they are flat-out ugly.


----------



## pagel (Jun 13, 2003)

How could you forget these 2 that are possibly entering the nba this year

Ha Seung Jin

Robert Swift


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

vladimir radmonovic, easily


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pagel</b>!
> How could you forget these 2 that are possibly entering the nba this year
> 
> Ha Seung Jin
> ...


uke: :throwup: 

:laugh: They are horrible, no one will want to guard them. if they try to match up their eyes will get burnt thats disgusting


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

:whofarted :hurl: 

These will change if Swift and Ha enter the L. Blehck!!


----------



## DeVaZTaYTa (Jan 8, 2004)

Doug Christie ain't ugly, but keon clark... wooo...


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> I saw this in another message board site


I'm not black, but why is everybody on your all-ugly team black lol?

My all time team

Dennis Rodman -- A face not even a mother could love...literally...his mother hated him

Scottie Pippen -- Damn scottie. Call that steffi graf broad.....jesus looks like you've been sharing an ugly stick with otis nixon

Patrick Ewing -- When Ewing was on Georgetown and would play St. John's in the garden ironically......the fans threw bananas on the court

Scott Pollard -- Man.....this dude didn't even cover his face on his way down the ugly tree.

Otis Nixon -- So he didn't play in the NBA. He played Major League Baseball for the Atlanta Braves. So what?! His ugliness trancends baseball. If you look up ugly in the dictionary you see this mu f'er and Rosie O'donell hitting each other with ugly sticks trying to knock each other off the page.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a duke fan......why don't you just throw coach K and Chris Duhon in there just because! Jesus christ. Coach K looks like he burned a vag off of a grizzly bear and slapped it on his face. What a whiny *****


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

just wanted to say that this may be the most recycled and predictable debate imaginable. over and over and over again- online, offline, pretty much everywhere you talk basketball, you eventually start discussing your nominees for the ugliest players in the league. 

men seem to obsess over all-ugly teams... hmm... wonder why...

peace


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Ron Artest has a pointy ridge on his head. Its like he has a mohawk-head.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> just wanted to say that this may be the most recycled and predictable debate imaginable. over and over and over again- online, offline, pretty much everywhere you talk basketball, you eventually start discussing your nominees for the ugliest players in the league.
> 
> men seem to obsess over all-ugly teams... hmm... wonder why...
> ...


Honestly, no one really cares.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Although he's from planet Pluto, all of you who's making fun of his uglyness better shut up because he made you through his game.


----------

